# DSG GEARBOX FAILURE - HELP!!



## griz (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all, Ive just ben told by an audi main dealer that I need a new dsg geabox for my 04 3.2 [68k miles] and that im looking at a bill in the region of £4,500 for the parts and labour!! The car automatically selects 2nd gear and stays there until you disconnect the battery, leave it 15 mins reconnect and then it will drive normally for a few miles before getting stuck back in 2nd gear [the gear selector lights on the dashboard also flash after its malfunctioned]....mechanically it seems fine [although audi have said they can hear a whine outside the car, which id never heard before] before it malfunctions which seems more of an electronic failure rather than mechanical...but maybe not as Im not a mechanic :0) its clearly not right but seems that replacing the entire box is overkill??????

Has anyone else had this type of failure or is there anyone independant specialists who can fix a DSG problem [essex area]???

thanks for your help


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.
Sorry to hear about your problem.
Sounds like it's the Mechatronic Control Unit needing replaced.
Read my post here about it (common problem with that build year of DSG cars):

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=97168

Rogue


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Sorry to hear about your problem.
> Sounds like it's the Mechatronic Control Unit needing replaced.
> Read my post here about it (common problem with that build year of DSG cars):
> ...


Sounds like the control module..

They should eliminate this first before sugesting a new box...


----------



## griz (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input, audis decision on not just replacing the defective parts that is causing the problem is that the box has a whine, so they do not want to put parts on a box thats no good. Although there was no noticeable whine before the problem occurred [that i was aware of anyway]

Im going to talk through the options with them tonight, but with no viable independent specialists to talk to or get to take alook at it, im feeling that Ive got no other options :0(

d


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

griz said:


> Thanks for the input, audis decision on not just replacing the defective parts that is causing the problem is that the box has a whine, so they do not want to put parts on a box thats no good. Although there was no noticeable whine before the problem occurred [that i was aware of anyway]
> 
> Im going to talk through the options with them tonight, but with no viable independent specialists to talk to or get to take alook at it, im feeling that Ive got no other options :0(
> 
> d


They will say that as they`re in business to make money..

I have been through this, however mine was under warranty..

They will know if the gearbox, metrotronic module or both are showing errors..

Ask them what errors are being indicated and on what..

Remember its your decison as to what work you choose to have done..

I probably would only have the module changed in this instance if the box isnt showing any errors..

The DSG boxes compared with conventional autos can sometimes appear a little "vocal"...

This would be in the region of £1700...

Regards..


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Quite scary that so many DSG boxes keep going up the spout! Makes me feel like my car is a ticking bomb just waiting for it to happen. Seems to effect 03-04 cars mostly.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thankfully i have a 225 and only have the cambelt to worry about :?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

ELLIOTT said:


> Quite scary that so many DSG boxes keep going up the spout! Makes me feel like my car is a ticking bomb just waiting for it to happen. Seems to effect 03-04 cars mostly.


I agree - love the DSG but kinda makes me wonder if I should have sourced a manual now 

Haven't done it yet, but love the idea of driving across to mainland Europe - imagine if the box went then!!!!

Wish I had a manual and a big fat nob. :roll:


----------



## bobclive (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry to here about your problem, I have owned 4 tt`s, all manuals, my overriding consideration has always been to KEEP IT SIMPLE, the less electronics the better.


----------



## griz (Apr 6, 2009)

hi all

Quick update, after confronting dealer about the number of tts with dsg boxes that fail [thanks everyone], he then decides to present it to audi uk, as it may well be considered for a goodwill warranty claim, which should take 24-48 hours to get a decision on...great I thought maybe they will do the right thing and help out on what appears to be an expensive manufacturing/design fault.

2WEEKS later [being without the car] the answer is a very predictable no, nothing, not a penny...what a surprise...and i waited 2 weeks for that!!!!! But it gets better, Ive had the car lowloaded to an independent garage, theyve analysed it, cleared the stored errors, spend 2 days driving it but cannot find anything wrong with it at all, in their words its perfect!!!! Im sure there may be a reoccurence [the garage suspect a sticky soleniod in the box, which they can fix if needed], but for audi to try and get me to have a new gearbox fitted its nothing short of disgraceful, in fact it must be bordering on criminal!!!

In short anyone experiencing the problems that i encountered should really consider getting the problem looked at independently before handing over £5000 to someone wearing an audi service badge and a stocking over their heads, they are just trying to rip people off because they either cant be bothered or dont have the expertise to sort out whats really causing the problems. Sticky solenoid = new five grand gearbox, I dont think so!!!!!

I for one will never take any car back to an audi dealership...unless i have to...mind you the girls in reception are quite nice!!!


----------



## Rowingman (May 13, 2009)

Griz,
I've just joined the forum since our 2004 TT has been experiencing problems. Took in to Audi today, and they are saying that it needs a new gearbox. I am furious with them as we bought it from them only 18 months ago, and they clearly have an issue with this model since it has only covered 50k. I am interested to know what specialist was able to help you. It appears that the soleniod and various other components need replacing, but they say it is a complete new box at £5k
Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problems.

Suggest you ask for a copy of the fault codes or even better get someone to run Vagcom on your car.

Typically its the mechatronic unit that fails which is about £1300 (inc VAT) from Audi, plus fitting.

Where abouts are you located?

Kev


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to owning an Audi...

They don't call them "Main Stealers" for nothing... I would never take my TT to an Audi dealership to have it diagnosed..

I have a feeling what the answers will be ....

If you can... get an independant garage to look at your car..much cheaper and far more thorough..IMO

I can do without the pretty girls if it saves money and sorts the problem..


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I know this is a bit late in the day. But a few months back there was a thread to cover various bits of a TT
including the DSG failing. Cost about £300 for two years.
If I did more than my 800ish miles a year I would take one out too.


----------



## GEORGE_B (May 19, 2009)

Hiya,

Chalk another DSG up for mechatronics failure.

Same symptoms as everyone else's (intermittent failure - between a few miles and few 10's of miles).

Took it to the Audi dealership (in the vein hope of getting good will). Cost including labour is ~1700 and will hear back from Audi UK in the next day or so hopefully.With low mileage (36k) and full audi servicing I am hoping good will is on the cards, but obviously not holding my breath yet.

What concerns me is that the new part only gets a years warranty- what is everyone else's experience? doesn't really inspire confidence.

I am looking to buy an audi warranty after this (I heard a few hundred quid for two years), does anyone know what the score is here? my TT is a 53 plate.

Cheers, George


----------



## smithy900 (May 4, 2009)

Most of the main dealers, audi, bmw, etc. would rather replace than investigate or repair. Ihave had issues with bmw wanting to replace an engine rather than do a strip down and repair £5000 estimate cost £1500 in an indipendent bmw specialist.
paul


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I woul also be interested to know how much an Audi warranty is (although I imagine pretty expensive!) My 3.2 warranty expires in Novemeber and annoying as it is, I'm not sure I can risk running it without a warranty now


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

RobLE said:


> I woul also be interested to know how much an Audi warranty is (although I imagine pretty expensive!) My 3.2 warranty expires in Novemeber and annoying as it is, I'm not sure I can risk running it without a warranty now


When my original 3 year warranty expired back in Nov 2006, Audi wanted £1650 per year!!!! Even though my mechatronic unit has gone the way of many on here, I will still have paid out less by not having paid out for a warranty, plus I am convinced the mods I have would have meant they wouldn't have paid out any way. Really depends on how long you plan to keep the car; if its more than a year its probably not worth the outlay of a warranty.

Kev


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

they tried to flog me a 12 month warranty on friday (on a 225)

£648 quid

yes 12months!

z


----------



## smithy900 (May 4, 2009)

Gone are the old days when a car would do 150,000 miles and all you paid out was for some oil and plugs and tyres.
during the past year i have had a bmw z3 and z4 a mazda rx8 and now my tt.
Being members of all of these forums the tt seems to be about average for reliabuility, a lare number of people had their rx8 engine changed supposidly because they used fully synthetic oil! 
So i have a good time driving my car and save some money each week for rainy days or gearbox destruction :!: 
paul


----------



## griz (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well the saga continues... the car has now been off the road for nearly 9 weeks. the independent garage replaced the erroring soleniods and didnt cure the problem, new diagnosis.....the metronic unit needs replacing. _Apparently_ these are very difficult to get hold of and need matching to the specific car its going to be installed into??????? Ive been waiting nearly 3 weeks for the part to arrive and the place in germany where they come from still cannot tell the gearbox specialists when it will be shipped...its frankly pathetic. Thats german efficiency at work for you.

The £5000 quoted by audi for a complete new gearbox and metronic unit is now starting to look like good value.

The specialist are in chelmsford, essex I can find out their details if required [its been sent to them by a local grarage so im not talking directly to them.

Happy days....im just starting to fill in the application form for the Ill never buy another audi as long as I live club, anyone else care to join?

I think they put all non main dealers to the bottom of the waiting for parts list, it sounds like they are doing a roaring trade in metronic units!!

d


----------



## GEORGE_B (May 19, 2009)

Hiya,

My TT has been in the shop for three weeks so far and I went straight for the 'replace my mechtronics unit' option.

I also went for main dealer in the hope I could get some goodwill at some point (maybe when audi finally admit there is an issue with the unit) and that they would get the part quickly. I am expecting to get a unit in Wednesday latest, but have little faith at the moment.

Cheers, George


----------



## LesleyTT (Feb 12, 2009)

You may have limited luck with goodwill for the mechatric unit faiure - I got 700 off from Audi, leaving a small tag of 1100 to pay. That was 2 months ago. Now to crown it all, it failed to go into reverse a couple of weeks ago. It's been in the dealership since then and they have just said that it's a new gearbox that is required. I didn't even let the guy tell me how much that is going to be. Mine is 54 plate 3.2 dsg, that has 30k on the clock.
What a joke !
When it wouldn't go into reverse during warranty it needed a software patch, then out of warranty it needs a new mechatronic unit, and a new gear box at 30k miles. Apparently there is swarf in the gearbox oil. Quality, I doubt that I'll ever be a TT, let alon Audi owner again. :evil:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

LesleyTT said:


> You may have limited luck with goodwill for the mechatric unit faiure - I got 700 off from Audi, leaving a small tag of 1100 to pay. That was 2 months ago. Now to crown it all, it failed to go into reverse a couple of weeks ago. It's been in the dealership since then and they have just said that it's a new gearbox that is required. I didn't even let the guy tell me how much that is going to be. Mine is 54 plate 3.2 dsg, that has 30k on the clock.
> What a joke !
> When it wouldn't go into reverse during warranty it needed a software patch, then out of warranty it needs a new mechatronic unit, and a new gear box at 30k miles. Apparently there is swarf in the gearbox oil. Quality, I doubt that I'll ever be a TT, let alon Audi owner again. :evil:


That's just $%$£ poor. 54 year with 30k! It's a boody Audi, the price tag of the car is supposedly to reflect quality. How can Audi expect customers to keep paying out with faults that are so young. Your car isn't even due a DSG oil change and they say there is swarf in there. I had mine changed at 35k, so far it's been ok but it clunks going from drive and sometimes make a tick when going from 1st to 2nd (heard from outside) so I'm hoping all stays ok.

Audi have produced many cars with known faults. I had an A4 that required new front arms and C clamp. £600 for Audi's rubbish ball joints. A new box could take care of someones savings! and the rest! :twisted:


----------



## LesleyTT (Feb 12, 2009)

poor - not half!

I wish I had traded it in after the mechatronic unit was replaced.

I was told that the mechatronic unit was under warranty for 2 years?! I thought that now it was replaced, that would be an end to it and simple driving would return. Oh no. There was a strange noise straight away after it was returned, primarily from gear 1 to 2 when the gearbox was pre-selecting in automatic. I took it in to the dealership after a month or so, but the mechanic couldn't hear anything - must be deafened by the rumble of coins through the till. So after another couple of weeks I got stuck in a car park - no reverse. Turned off and on the engine and reverse suddenly engaged. Which takes me to my current plight ! :evil:


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

Oh Dear !!!
This i did not want to see after having had mine for 3 weeks (3.2 dsg 04 . 40,000 miles) in Papaya as well
last week when mine would not shift out if first and the gear indicator light was flashing i though it was a funny 2 minutes (i turned of ignition and it has been o.k since)
got my fingers X'd but after going Audi after 3 BMW's i expected more life that...
still i fantastic car though and if i gotta spend i will still enjoy it after all i put up with all the "its a bit girlie" "have you got room for the dryer and rollers" (only from the jealous ones me thinks) jibes....


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

mikeat45 said:


> Oh Dear !!!
> This i did not want to see after having had mine for 3 weeks (3.2 dsg 04 . 40,000 miles) in Papaya as well
> last week when mine would not shift out if first and the gear indicator light was flashing i though it was a funny 2 minutes (i turned of ignition and it has been o.k since)
> got my fingers X'd but after going Audi after 3 BMW's i expected more life that...
> still i fantastic car though and if i gotta spend i will still enjoy it after all i put up with all the "its a bit girlie" "have you got room for the dryer and rollers" (only from the jealous ones me thinks) jibes....


Hiya,
I only drive mine at weekends in the summer. However, if it was a daily driver the I would take out a warranty as some other guys have done. They had the DSG covered plus a few other bits for £300 for two years.
As for a girlie car.... Don't think Orange and 250BHP from a 3.2 lump is a bit fem to be honest! :lol:
Did have someone ask me if I was a hairdresser once and it really pissed them off when I replied that. "No, a plumber". 8)


----------



## sp1ltvw (May 10, 2009)

Hi all just to add to the mechatronic failier list weve had our 3.2 dsg 04 with 34000miles and experienced the `diffs fighting against each other` noise and took it to audi and had faults cleared but the prob came back straight away and now it needs a new mechatronic unit,two weeks to get one,ours is still in the three month warranty at least but still worrying after all its still like bloody new at 34000 on the clock!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers martin in derbyshire


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

The 2 year warranty is here

https://www.surfandprotect.com/Motor/wa ... efault.asp

I shopped about and this seemed very good.

Cant see any catches

A few DSG guys have done the same since. Not all policies cover DSG but theese guys do.

It has been my one contribution to this forem.

Apart from the pears soap leather tip!!

Tris


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

KevtoTTy said:


> RobLE said:
> 
> 
> > I woul also be interested to know how much an Audi warranty is (although I imagine pretty expensive!) My 3.2 warranty expires in Novemeber and annoying as it is, I'm not sure I can risk running it without a warranty now
> ...


If Audi wanted £1650, that's almost suggesting a fault WILL occur and we will be happily paid in full before does!!! :twisted:


----------



## GEORGE_B (May 19, 2009)

TTRIS said:


> The 2 year warranty is here
> 
> https://www.surfandprotect.com/Motor/wa ... efault.asp
> 
> ...


Definitely taking the warranty route when I get my TT back - which should be this week. Dont want to give it up :-( so warranty security should cover it.

G


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

hi and thanks 
have just taken out warranty with suggested ( https://www.surfandprotect.com/Motor/wa ... efault.asp ) which includes DSG gearbox.....£230 for 12 months even gave a discount for TT forum mention.
one less thing to worry about thanks again guys


----------



## GEORGE_B (May 19, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> hi and thanks
> have just taken out warranty with suggested ( https://www.surfandprotect.com/Motor/wa ... efault.asp ) which includes DSG gearbox.....£230 for 12 months even gave a discount for TT forum mention.
> one less thing to worry about thanks again guys


Hi, I started to look at this but was not sure of the terms. What is the excess on any given claim? is there a limit on claims? G


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

Hi
The access is variable with how much premium you pay my access is £250 but if you want less you pay more premium
As for me its entirely possible i will only ever be claiming for a new gearbox or the mechatronic thingy so i dont mind the £250
The maximum you can claim is the retail worth of your car.
So worst case i get a new gearbox for £500 all in (well this year at least)


----------

